# About you.



## exodus (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I was thinking it would be cool to post little things like if you're married, have / want kids, how many, names, pets. etc..

So me, I'm 18 and just started EMT-B on the 12th and am loving it so far, pretty intensive though. I have a girlfriend but am not married, and I want just one kid. I want it to be a girl and I'm going to name her Hailey Nicole... I got a dog.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 14, 2009)

exodus said:


> Well, I was thinking it would be cool to post little things like if you're married, have / want kids, how many, names, pets. etc..
> 
> So me, I'm 18 and just started EMT-B on the 12th and am loving it so far, pretty intensive though. I have a girlfriend but am not married, and I want just one kid. I want it to be a girl and I'm going to name her Hailey Nicole... I got a dog.



Me I'm Male, almost 42, single, straight,  I've been a member of my paid on call service for almost a year.  I'm a student on board and will be until I get my class 4 driver's licence.  I'm currently trying to find that special lady who wont kill me after a few too many 3 in the morning calls.  I haven't found her but I will.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 14, 2009)

*OOOO Fun!!!*

Well I am 28 been married for 10yr,hubby is a FF, got two kids 7yo daughter and 6yo son. Have two cats(both obese) and a dog(more like a pony). Have been EMT on the volley squad off and on for 7yr. Currently work as an Insurance Examiner.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 48 years old, single, live in my mother's basement, and make fashionable outfits for my pet pigeons.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 53 but amazingly well preserved! Married to my FF/EMT-P husband for ages and ages and ages. Two kids, boys 23 and 20. We're recent empty nesters so we're repopulating the nest with critters. Two dogs, a german shorthair (11) and a one year old pony dog (collie/great pyrennes cross) also three cats, and a flock of chickens.

My rule is I won't own an animal too large to lift into my car by myself and drive to the vet. This puppy is pushing that envelope.. imagine a collie the size of a St Bernard!

Oh, and I almost forgot.. no I don't want kids!


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 14, 2009)

lucidresq said:


> i'm 48 years old, single, live in my mother's basement, and make fashionable outfits for my pet pigeons.



roflmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, exodus.

These are called "introductions" we already have several threads for this....


----------



## dslprod (Jan 14, 2009)

im 28, recently started my emt b class and loving it!, been dating a lovely woman for the past 2 months, love kids but not for me but then again only time will tell and no pets.  =) 

when i was living in AZ i once heard that mike tyson was raising and selling pigeons Lol i also saw him at a club in scottsdale Lol


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hey, exodus.
> 
> These are called "introductions" we already have several threads for this....



So, anyway. Sapph, tell us about yourself!


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL,

27, married for 2.5 years, no kids, bunch of furkids (4 cats, 1 dog) though.  Yes, I'd like two kids, one of each.  anything else?????


----------



## oneluv79 (Jan 14, 2009)

exodus said:


> Well, I was thinking it would be cool to post little things like if you're married, have / want kids, how many, names, pets. etc..
> 
> So me, I'm 18 and just started EMT-B on the 12th and am loving it so far, pretty intensive though. I have a girlfriend but am not married, and I want just one kid. I want it to be a girl and I'm going to name her Hailey Nicole... I got a dog.



Hi, I'm 29 yr. old down-to-earth-single-mother of one; a six yr. old boy, I have been in EMS for 2 yrs., just recently moved inside the hospital. (this is from others I'm a TOTAL M.I.L.F. and sometimes a Diva.:blush I have several types of pets 3 dogs all Black Labs, 9 Mallard Ducks, 1 Peacock and a 1 footed-Gamecock(rescued). No plans for more kids, pets, or crazy ex's.......


oneluv79


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I'm 48 years old, single, live in my mother's basement, and make fashionable outfits for my pet pigeons.



What about our Alpacas!?


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be 41 in the spring.  Married.  Two kids, 19 yo daughter in college for nursing also in EMT class. 12 yo son. (He's walking birth control - so no more kids.)

I've been active in showing and training Rottweilers since 1989 - local, regional, national level and some in Canada (mostly sieger shows and Schutzhund).  We've also bred a few litters over that time.  Currently we have 2 females, both older (neither have ever had a litter). They do little more than take up space in front of the fireplace and keep the 6 mo old female Boxer pup in line.  My daughter has a 12 yo female Miniature Schnauzer who is her constant shadow.  One cat (who is glued to my son)  and a 6 yo APHA solid paint mare.  I also enjoy a lot of horse training too. 

Family owns a marina/housekeeping cottage resort in the Adirondacks.  Hubby has his own electrical contracting business and we also own a deli/mini-market.  I'm a volunteer for our squad. Whew. That 'bout sums me up.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 14, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> (this is from others I'm a TOTAL M.I.L.F. and sometimes a Diva.:blush



and no pictures???  

Simply as a scientific study of course.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 14, 2009)

24....single...no kids (phew)...3 cats....3 aquariums....


----------



## fma08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a 21 y.o. male. I like candle light dinners and long walks on the beach, have a g.f. currently. Grandma just died, funeral is tomorrow. Heading back to school tomorrow afternoon... Graduated medic school in July 08.


----------



## karaya (Jan 14, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> 24....single...no kids (phew)...3 cats....3 aquariums....


 

3 cats....3 aquariums.... Equals no fish!


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 14, 2009)

karaya said:


> 3 cats....3 aquariums.... Equals no fish!



Don't worry...one of them includes piranhas.h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I'm a 21 y.o. male. I like candle light dinners and long walks on the beach, have a g.f. currently. Grandma just died, funeral is tomorrow. Heading back to school tomorrow afternoon... Graduated medic school in July 08.



I'm so sorry! :[


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 14, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Don't worry...one of them includes piranhas.h34r:



So, piranhas = 3 cats with slightly smaller front paws?


----------



## stephenrb81 (Jan 15, 2009)

27 (28 in march), Married, 2 kids from a previous relationship (they live with their mother), Wife is ready for a kid of our own.  2 cats.  Finishing Medic School in June.  

In my "free time" (what little exists) I try to spend with the wife but with my school/work/clinical schedule and her work schedule, it only equals to about two nights a week.  If my brain has absorbed all possible from studying then I like to unwind by surfing the interwebz or play WoW.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

19 (20 in April). Still live at home. Starting college. 4 sisters, 1 dog, 5 cats, 3 cows, and about 50 chickens. Hope to take a paramedic class next August. (Is a paramedic class for $8000 a good deal?)


----------



## Second (Jan 15, 2009)

23 y.o. male EMT-I student... recently single (broke up last friday, to busy to think about it so) but I guess I can put more time in school now, maybe I can find someone... no kids thank goodness, maybe in a far and distant future. that's about it


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 15, 2009)

20 y/o male (21 in august), single, college, work, no kids.

I play paintball every weekend.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> What about our Alpacas!?



I'm waiting for you to elope to Chile with me.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am married and my husband and I have a dog who is a PITA. No kids yet but we would like 3.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 15, 2009)

21, Male, Gay. Partnered for the last 3 years. EMT-B looking at medic school. but WAY too broke to go, thanks to a failed company i tired to start.
I am currently a Volly, looking at going paid again.

2 cats, and alot of electronics.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jan 15, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> and no pictures???
> 
> Simply as a scientific study of course.



www.myspace.com/msvicegrip


oneluv79:glare:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> www.myspace.com/msvicegrip
> 
> 
> oneluv79:glare:



My dear, you are beautiful!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahaha. People should know me by now, but in case you don't...

Hi! My name is Sasha. (Ignore the ones running around calling me Sashalynn. They're crazy. It's *Sasha*) I'm 21 years old, will be 22 in December, haha! I'm currently in Medic school and have been an EMT for a few months shy of a year. Not married, but I have been on two dates with the LEO who lives next door, and hopefully another in the near future! I have two piggies (Fat doggies.) Named Lucy and Ethel. As for children? No thank you! I plan to go into nursing school soon as I'm done with Medic. My current goal is psych nurse, or nurse in an ED treatment center. Those would be my dream jobs! Or a nurse on a cruise ship. I could settle for that!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> My current goal is psych nurse, or nurse in an ED treatment center.



Erectile Dysfunction Treatment Center??? Huh??


(Hit me up on the cruise ship aspect, I worked on them for several years off and on)


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 15, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> www.myspace.com/msvicegrip
> 
> 
> oneluv79:glare:



The study has been completed and the results are in....she does not lie.

Purrrrr.....or Grrrrroovy baby.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Erectile Dysfunction Treatment Center??? Huh??
> 
> 
> (Hit me up on the cruise ship aspect, I worked on them for several years off and on)



Eating Disorder Treatment Center. Preferably inpatient.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh ok, cause in the medical field, when we say ED, typically it is that. I thought maybe you had a special interest in that line of work or something.


----------



## 4mysins (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,
 Slow on the bandwagon but here is my about me... I am 32 year old female, happily divorced, and mom to a 11 year old girl! I have one dog Harley which is a black German Shepard. I am currently an EMT-I but start in t Minus 5 days Paramedic school. Anyone want to take me under their wing and guide me? lol I love to run,workout, and travel other than back and forth to the hospital or stations.  I have a passion for extreme sports such as sky diving, scuba and other stupid things that we are not suppose to do as we get older.  Wisdom doesn't always come from age! =) I have no desire to get remarried or have anymore children! That's my story and I'm sticking to it... 

www.myspace.com/blueskies76


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Oh ok, cause in the medical field, when we say ED, typically it is that. I thought maybe you had a special interest in that line of work or something.



Yes. I have a special interest. I chornically suffer from erectile dysfunction and I want to distribute viagra to the world!!


----------



## eggshen (Jan 19, 2009)

A touch of grey
Jaded
Hip deep in this madness to support my European travel addiction.

Egg


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh joy.  An opportunity to act like somebody cares about the minutiae of my life.  Here goes...

I'm 20 years old, single, straight, live by myself.  I have a retriever named Eddie and a cat named Voltaire (both rescued strays).  I like them more than I like people most days.  Would I like to get married?  Possibly.  I'd have to find somebody who hates themselves enough to actually date me first.  Once that's out of the way, they'd have to get over the fact that I'm never home and work a job where there's no guarantee I'll come home at the end of my shift.  Yeah, slim pickins, I know.  The fact that I don't believe in love probably doesn't help either.  My interests include philosophy, the occult, movies nobody's heard of, music, and filmmaking.

Oh, and I'm a Pisces.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

> have to find somebody who hates themselves enough to actually date me first.



Great self esteem there, buddy.


----------



## EMT-B2B (Jan 19, 2009)

HA!  I'm 30. Married to a hot headed Irish girl from Mississippi. Been married now for a little over a year. Just starting the EMT-B Course here at the local JC in Colorado. I used to work in prison in California. Did that for 8 years and then decided I would rather be helping regular people. Most of the time anyway. I have three chocolate labs. Only one is good for hunting.lol....the other two are fat and useless. Oh! And I can't stand ignorance!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Great self esteem there, buddy.



better than someone with mommy issues


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Jan 19, 2009)

who am I? Hmmm....let's see....no, really, who AM I???? Yikes!!

45 y/o female (but that CAN'T possibly be right?!!), long time single mother of four of the most beautiful children (3 almost grown now) in the galaxy! Two bazillion animals of all shapes and sizes (many of them actually belonging to my daughter's) ~ got a steel horse and live one that I love to enjoy interchangeably in all my spare time ~ 4-H leader in shooting sports, goats, CPR-First/Aid, sheep and...whichever other 'group' they need a leader for  Full-time FF/Medic for 3 years now....worked as a medic with an ER/AMb. combo for 7 years prior to this....feel like, most of the time, the luckiest Girl in the world...
good to 'be' here and 'meet' so many wonderful people!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2009)

*mE*

34 y/o f.... Married for 7 yrs to a Cop.  3 kids, our 4 legged daughter passed away in Nov, so no pets as of right now. Love to read, cross stitch, and shuttle the kids around and ocassional date night with hubby! EMT for almost 4 yrs. Looking to go back to school for my RN.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 19, 2009)

19 years old, broke and looking for a job. In Paramedic school right now and hoping to start at the university for Pre-Med in the fall.

and by the way... I had no idea there were so many beautiful ladies in EMS.


----------



## mikeN (Jan 19, 2009)

I know I just made an intro post the other day but here we go.

25 y/o[26 tomorrow] from mass, just North of Boston.  I work for a private with a service area in Boston and metro north and west.  I am currently in Medic school at Northeastern.  
Favorite bands: les savy fav, parts and labor, depeche mode, cocteau twins
Favorite movies: eternal sunshine, amelie, big lebowski

I'm not working this week because I slipped on ice last night letting my dog out and thought I felt a crack in my ankle.  It killed and swelled up right away.  I went to the ED last night at 2AM and ran into one of my classmates from another company clearing up in the ED.  No breaks though, just a massive massive bruise.  I can't put any weight.  Fun Times.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Great self esteem there, buddy.



At least I'm honest!


----------



## TechWho (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all!

Long-time lurker, forum newbie. 21 years old, single male. Just graduated from college with a completely useless degree, finished EMT-B class in December and just took the practical last weekend. Big fan of Flogging Molly.

Working at a Starbucks until all the paperwork is finished, then applying for reciprocity in Massachusetts and moving to Boston. Interests include philosophy (aforementioned completely useless degree), cooking, salsa dancing, making latte art, and other thoroughly nerdy activities.

Concurrently volunteering at my town's volunteer fire department for some experience until I start working an EMS career. I'm hoping to start medic school in the next year or two, and eventually end up in nursing. Kids and marriage at some point, hopefully.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Jan 21, 2009)

*This looks like fun!  A little about me...33 year old female brand-new Paramedic getting ready to move (literally) towards my goal as: Yes-You guessed it!  FLIGHT PARAMEDICB) I will be starting a ground medic job and eventually training for air (my new company flies both fixed and rotor wing), With Rotor Wing being my dream! Still looking for that great guy, and have an upcoming date with an Army Flight Medic:wub: Currently work in an ER and ride with my F.D... Pet lover! My favorite dog is a German Shepherd puppy. Have lots of fun loving gal pals and love to go out for Margaritas when not working or studying protocols. Very Girly, and when not studying or working I can be found at the mall. But make no mistake; in a call I jump in and get my hands dirty just like the guys!*​


----------



## piranah (Jan 25, 2009)

well..here we go.. I'm a 19 y/o male....single(hopefully not for long A.K.A.. went on a date...and theres a second....)  im an EMT-B in RI, and soon to be Paramedic....i love snowboarding, my dog charlie...i live with my parents but I'll be movin soon..i have good friends,family and I work for a private company and a vollie service.....I don't know what else to say....


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> and I want to distribute viagra to the world!!



I swear to God that said something different. <_<


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, heres me. 

21y/o surfer dude. 
I'm living (for now) in Atlantic City, NJ, and working as a Paramedic for AtlantiCare Regional Medical Center on Medic/SCT1, based in Atlantic City. 

I am certified as a Florida Career FF, and the thought of moving (back) there is on my mind almost everyday. 

I surf, jet ski, and am a total bum. 

www.myspace.com/theonlycowboyatgillians


----------



## Sasha (Jan 27, 2009)

> I am certified as a Florida Career FF, and the thought of moving (back) there is on my mind almost everyday.



OCFD is still hiring!!


----------



## brice (Jan 27, 2009)

Well im a wildland firefighter out of montana, i graduated in 2008 from the University of Montana Fire Science Program in Helena. I am a Emt-Basic, i eventually am going to get on a structure fire department. I have been running ems calls with East Helena volunteer fire department for a year and a half now.


----------

